# Hypnobabies background music?



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone know what it is and if it is available separately? I can't find any credits in the material.

I remember with my last birth I was looking forward to listening to the tracks but during labour the lady's voice drove me so nuts that I had to turn it off (I'd loved her the day before!). In case the same thing happens again, I thought it would be nice to have just the background music. I think I'd make the association and it would work just as well as the full track.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

That's a great idea! I'd email them at the site and ask... I would think the tracks would be listed if they did have them available, and I haven't seen them, but maybe they would make them available if someone suggested it!


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I did email them and they never wrote back. I should call... I bought the set used though which I know is a big no-no. Not that they could "get me" over the phone I just feel shy about it for that reason! Silly me.

I've been going through any new agey type track I can find in the house (there aren't many!) to see if I can find anything similar but no luck so far. Will start random googling as soon as I have a moment...

oh the things we obsess over during the final countdown!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Aw, don't be shy. It's not like they have records of every purchaser--like, my friend has a set but her mom bought it for her.

I didn't do the tracks last birth, either. I listened a little during the day, and certainly on the car ride to the hospital (10 min?) but then I was done with headphones and all that. I just had my birth music CDs playing, but hardly noticed them at all-- I was so into myself, in a trance. I think it would have helped to have a track to floolow for parts, but I'm glad I did the pushing on my own, that was something else, and I'm sure the HB prep I did totally made it awesome, but it was a special moment and I'm glad there was no track overlaid







. This time I'll be at home and I have an ipod so much easier to play whatever I want


----------



## greengirl_ (Nov 12, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. Please post back to let us know what you find out.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Here is the official Hypnobabies message about the background music.









Quote:

A few things about our Hypnobabies Relaxation Music:

Our Relaxation Music is royalty free, but we had to buy a specific license to use it, with certain restrictions. We can use it as background music and as a part of our Student CD set, but we are not licensed to sell it individually. It is not available for sale, download or to give away by itself due to our royalty-free licensing agreement, which stipulates:

Hypnobabies is only licensed to use [named royalty-free music] in group sessions, seminars and conferences, as background music for official Hypnobabies audio productions; hypnosis and relaxation scripts on CD or MP3, and in the packaged set titled Hypnobabies Student CD Set (for the live class). Hypnobabies is not licensed to sell or give away the [named royalty-free music] (by itself as a stand-alone product) and it is not to be used in any unlicensed way by Hypnobabies or any Hypnobabies representatives.

People can actually order the CD of the music at Mach 1 audio for $49.00: http://www.mach1audio.com/cgi-local/...lty_free_music


----------



## greengirl_ (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow $50 is pretty steep! I think I'll skip it. Thanks for getting the info Veritaserum.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info Veritaserum! I did finally get an email reply from hypnobabies hq saying essentially the same thing, though more brief and without the link to purchase. $50 bucks is a lot to shell out. I'll keep it in mind for next time though because my little guy arrived Tuesday and way too fast for me to even locate my ipod, let alone download new music! All is well!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Jessiebird!


----------



## onlyAngil (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veritaserum*
> 
> Here is the official Hypnobabies message about the background music.
> 
> ...


Any one know what CD on the site has the track?


----------



## hypno-teacher (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi, our Hypnobabies background music is called Journey on the Astral Sea.

http://www.mach1audio.com/cgi-local/store/commerce.cgi?cart_id=1303407115.981&product=royalty_free_music&pid=174

Thanks, Kerry, Founder/Director of Hypnobabies


----------

